# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 50 FACEBOOK COMMENTS (Random) for Sale

## mhsujan

We will Increase your Facebook Comments within a few hours. All we need is your post link. Make sure it is public! Write your own comments or select positive generic (random) comments option.

You can pay via Bitcoin | Skrill | Transfer Wise

WhatsApp: +8801836467940

----------

